
Bitcoin surges past $11K. Is it finally gaining acceptance? - MilnerRoute
https://slashdot.org/story/19/06/22/1516248/bitcoin-surges-past-11k-is-it-finally-gaining-acceptance
======
ggg2
people here can't associate two news next to one another? there have been a
boom of hansonware being paid by USA city officials. and less reported, two
new darknet markets booming.

you can call that accetance, but that is the same "acceptance" it had earlier.

------
api
No. It's an incredibly deflationary currency. Even slight changes in demand
cause its price to spike wildly, discouraging its use for actual commerce and
encouraging speculation. This leads to a speculative bubble that finally
crashes when no greater fool can be found. Repeat.

This latest pump is driven by Facebook's Zuckerbucks announcement which
actually has nothing to do with Bitcoin.

~~~
verdverm
I have been hearing more mumblings in public, having more of the non
technically inclined ask me about it again.

I tell them I'm not putting money in again, it's still speculation, the tech
is still years away from being usable for the public There are also many who
are still not back to where they got in last time.

Rinse and repeat (slightly differently)

